# Stainless Steel Net Pots



## viper (Feb 14, 2010)

good or bad idea , i was checking out another site and ran across an idea of stainless steel net pots  , i know plastic net pots last forever , but wouldnt it be cool to have and use stainless steel net pots ,  ---- stainless pots would never corrode from salts or rust from water , i know my root balls get so bound in the plastic pots that i just throw them away rather than trying to dig out roots out of a pressed out plastic pot , plus we want our rooms to be clean , right ? 

i say good idea .


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 14, 2010)

Wouldn't your roots get just as bound in the SS?

They would also be too expensive to throw away, so you would be digging roots out big time.:holysheep: 

DD


----------



## DonJones (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess what ever turns you on is what you should do, but personally Iknow SS will corrode using the new generation of road deicing chemicals, some ofwhich are similar to some of the nutrients used in hydro.

Also, as inexpensive as plastic net potsare and as easy as it is to make your own out of solid pots if you want to, I can't see wasting my money on SS net pots, especially just to be "cool".  I fail to see where having SS or plastic pots would make any difference in how clean the room is.  Dirty SS is just as dirty as plastic.  I do0n't know about any one else, but the net pots, or solid ones even, have never been a significant henderence to keeping my room clean.

What makes youhtink it will be any easier to clean the roots out of a stainless steel net pot than out of a plastic one?  If it is that hard to get the roots out, try making your own net pots out of solid ones and use bigger hole for the roots to grow through.  There is a DIY thread on doing it and a couple of different methods were discussed.  If I remember correctly one was using a high speed thin rotating cutter like in the roto-zip type sheet rock trimmers and the other using hot metal to melt the hole.  Both of them let you control the size of hte holes as well as the location and number of holes.

Again, you should do what ever you like, but I won't be using any thing made from ANY metal if I can obtain or make it out of chemically ionert plastic.

Great smoking.


----------

